# Australian MotoGP star Casey Stoner to retire



## businesswh (May 16, 2012)

Stoner said "After so many years taking part in this sport that I love, and with all the sacrifices that I have had to make, I no longer have the passion to continue and I think that it is best to stop."

Read more this article here: Australian MotoGP star Casey Stoner to retire | BusinessWarehouse


----------

